# r2oaquariums >>> Leopard Wrasse



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I got Leopard Wrasse from Ryan this weekend. He should have more left. Very nice and healthy fishes.

my new trying to figure out already to be male or female, since I have another one in the tank 

P.S. I do not work for him and I am not getting any discounts. Just visited the store first time

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Ryan has always been a nice guy to deal with, you need not know him to get a good deal. He treat all customers as customers. I am not a friend but just a customer.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Are they difficult to feed and keep?

Liveaquaria has it as a fish for expert

Sum had a few last week also


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goldfish said:


> Are they difficult to feed and keep?
> 
> Liveaquaria has it as a fish for expert
> 
> Sum had a few last week also


I do not think this fish will survive quarantine tank if you do not have a sand.
I also do not know if it possible to make this fish to eat pellets

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Take a look at this:

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/02/02/australian-leopardwrasse-quarantine-technique/


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was lucky so far.
First one I got from the member on AP and I did not quarantine it - it is doing good for a 8 months
Latest one from Ryan, I also did not quarantine and hopefully it will survive. yesterday was eating and swimming

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

sig said:


> I was lucky so far.
> First one I got from the member on AP and I did not quarantine it - it is doing good for a 8 months
> Latest one from Ryan, I also did not quarantine and hopefully it will survive. yesterday was eating and swimming


What is it eating? I think I read that they are less prone to ich but still taking a chance not to quarantine.

Is it true that they like to dive into sand and hide for days in sand?

I think best is to buy from someone who has already trained them to eat frozen food or pellets already and also no need to quarantine them. Someone on here was selling one recently but they were too far away to drive.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

sig said:


> I do not think this fish will survive quarantine tank if you do not have a sand.
> I also do not know if it possible to make this fish to eat pellets


I got mine at SUM and within a weeks time it started to eat pellets. It refused to eat anything for about a day or so. After a couple of days it started to take to frozen mysis. Gradually I switched to feeding the tank cyclopeeze, freeze-dried mysis and then omega one pellets. Eats like a pig now and constantly steals pellets from under my fat-bastard Clarkii's nose. Not to mention they are pod munching machines, and will clear out your tank of any visible pods in very short order.

If you plan on getting one, these fish require a sand bed to sleep in. I have a canary wrasse as well and it's amazing how accurate these fish's internal clocks are. They literally 'dive' into the sand at 8:00 to 8:10pm every day (Lights go off at 9:00!)


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

goldfish said:


> Is it true that they like to dive into sand and hide for days in sand?


That they do, mine a week... when they come out, it's like getting a new fish after having given them up for dead.

Once I found one with just the shimmying head sticking of the sand thinking that the trigger snapped him half and rigor mortis is setting in...10 secs later, dancing fishhead was alive and kicking.

they're a hoot.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Kooka said:


> I got mine at SUM and within a weeks time it started to eat pellets. It refused to eat anything for about a day or so. After a couple of days it started to take to frozen mysis. Gradually I switched to feeding the tank cyclopeeze, freeze-dried mysis and then omega one pellets. Eats like a pig now and constantly steals pellets from under my fat-bastard Clarkii's nose. Not to mention they are pod munching machines, and will clear out your tank of any visible pods in very short order.


did you quarantine yours? How did you get it to start eating?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goldfish said:


> did you quarantine yours? How did you get it to start eating?


the first step is to buy one for $15 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

sig said:


> the first step is to buy one for $15


I was very tempted to get one last week at SUM.

I quarantine all my fish and if this one won't survive the QT process, then I won't bother getting one.

I'll look around the forum until someone has one that's established and selling them


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

goldfish said:


> did you quarantine yours? How did you get it to start eating?


Nope, didn't quarantine mine at all (yes, flame me now) I've bought several fish at SUM and have never had any problems with them. Excellent store and worth the drive to Mark's Ham.

Knowing that these fish are extremely shy and are stressed out easily during shipping/transfer into a new tank, I acclimated it using the drip method in its bag inside my sump with all the lights off. I did this for about an hour and then slowly released it into the main tank with all the lights off. At this point the only other fish in the tank was a canary wrasse, and it immediately swam over to the leopard wrasse to investigate the newcomer. I left the lights off for the remainder of the day, and the next morning the wrasse was nowhere to be seen. Like rickasa mentioned earlier, I saw it slowly poke it's head out of the sand to see whether it was safe to come out. Within a couple of hours, it was swimming around with the canary wrasse checking out the rocks presumeably looking for pods to eat. Now the way I got it to eat was that I gave it frozen mysis as soon as I saw it start to swim around and investigate the rocks. At first it swam up to the mysis but did not eat it. The next day I did the same thing, adding just a little bit of mysis shrimp into the tank; luckily this time it sampled a few pieces. Within a couple of days it was eating any piece it could swim to before they were eaten by the canary wrasse. It's also possible the canary wrasse being there eating the mysis helped to coax the leopard wrasse into eating. Once it started eating the mysis without any problems I switched to other foods over a period of several days and it hasn't had any problems adapting to any of them. It now eats all of the frozen and dry foods I have, and like I mentioned before, even steals some from under the fat bastard clarkii clownfish's nose


----------

